# iMac 24", 2 GB, 7600 review



## chevy (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes, I'm one of the lucky owners of an iMac 24".

I chosed it with 2 GB RAM to be able to run any game, and maybe one day to have Windows inside MacOS (like the former Virtual PC). I chosed the 7600 because I was playing games on my PC, and I plan now to play these on my Mac under Windows XP.

First stage: install MacOS and transfer all data from my older iMac G4 to this new machine. 2 hours. No issue. Cannot be simpler (you need a Firewire cable).

Second stage: update some utilities (system stuff).

Take a breath, play with the remote control and Front Row.. whow. I just miss more HD trailers to download on QuickTime.

Third stage: download and install Boot Camp (you need an empty CD)

Fourth stage: install Windows XP

Fourth and 1/2 stage: install Avast!

Fifth stage: install my games... and yes, this iMac is a giant to play games ! Incredible screen, and I can play any game full resolution, full options (Quake4, Doom3, Unreal2004, Prey, ...). I still miss my favorite game: IL-2 Ultimate, but here I need to wait a little bit to get a new software key from Ubisoft.

Sixth stage: open iPhoto.... and be desperate because most photos that looked good on the 17" are now of unsufficient resolution. But the best images I took with my EOS 300 are now beautiful !

It is perfect... or very near to perfect. One thing is not ok: the iMac wireless is shutting my Zyxel G-2000 down. I cannot believe it, but when I start the Airport in the new iMac, it connects during a few seconds, and then the wireless router gets corrupted and crashes !

Last be not least, the Mighty Mouse: very big plus !

What else ?

I'm still waiting for my iPod (my first one... all my children have one, so now it's my turn) and one MacBook for my daughter.


----------



## Veljo (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like you have a great machine on your hands. How does it handle 1080 HD trailers? I've heard the older 2GHz Intel Core Duos still struggle to play them perfectly.


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

I've tried the IMAX and the Miramax trailers... all very, very smooth.

My only disapointement is that several HD trailers are not so HD...

You can of course watch the trailer at the same time you download web pages with Safari and you start Office X. CPUs go 35-45% during the HD trailer.


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah, yes, don't forget to update MenuMeters if you like to control what your machine is doing: it will present the CPU usage of your cores separately. Or use iStatPro Widget.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

or activity Monitor, of course! it always sits in my dock, with the dock icon show cpu-history for both processors.


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 24, 2006)

I got the standard Intel IMAC 20" 2ghz INTEL CORE DUAL and it doesn't have anything for dual processor control... but I am still a happy camper.  It runs World of Warcraft nicely.  I of course upped the ram so its 2ghz...  does nicely for me...

As for your issue Chevy, that router seems to be the culprit... I'd go get a Linksys.  They are pretty good to setup and they work flawlessly with my computer... 

I have the Linksys Wireless WRT54G Router and my mother in her room uses the Linksys Wireless G card.  Both have no issues at all.

Of Course my moms computer is unfortunately a PC lol... but I am a Apple Convert... and I still can run Windows on here lol... BEWARE OF BLUETOOTH PRODUCTS for both APPLE and WINDOWS...

Why?

APPLE: Every now and than my Mouse has trouble being detected... its the Logitech 270 Optical... Sometimes the computer can't find it and I have to redo the bluetooth detection process than it finds it.

Windows: Same mouse... The Driver set uses Wincomm drivers which was brought out by Broadcomm, SP2, overwrites the Wincomm driver and can mess with the hardware of bluetooth itself.  

Anyway I am sorry for rambling.. I am happy you got the 24"  Imacs are VERY SWEET and Congrads!!!!


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice to read your feedback.

Which graphic card did you chose ?


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 24, 2006)

i brought mine at CompUSA... I should have brought it direct... Cause I didn't know about the upgrade was properitary for 258mb graphics card.  I got the standard ATI 128MB card it came with... I do have a question for you in your System preferences is there a thiong that can make you switch to both processors?  Mine never came with that but my friends Ibook black laptop did.


----------



## chevy (Sep 24, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by "switch both processors". We have a dual core CPU. I am not aware we can stop one, neither do I think it's needed.


----------



## Viro (Sep 24, 2006)

The processor control is installed when you install the developer tools, I think.


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 24, 2006)

Viro said:


> The processor control is installed when you install the developer tools, I think.



where would this be?


----------



## Qion (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review, Chevy. I'm currently drooling over the 24" flavour. It's just making my emotions so unstable... I _need_ a laptop, but the graphic designer inside is yelling "SCREEN REAL ESTATE!!"


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 24, 2006)

get both


----------



## MBHockey (Sep 24, 2006)

Very promising review...I should be receiving my 24" iMac (2.33/2GB/7600/500GB) by Oct. 6th....i can't wait.

It should be a nice upgrade from my 3.5 year old Titanium PowerBook


----------



## Qion (Sep 24, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:


> get both



If only, if only 
the woodpecker cries
The wood were a little bit softer.


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 24, 2006)

All I can say is IMAC makes me happy... Intel that is... I got the best of both worlds... OSX/M$... Bootcamp... I love my Apple... LESS WIRES... TOO... Unlike the basic PC where you have 2 plugs going into the wall or 3 if your into high tech speakers... with Imac... 1 plug... in the wall... Wireless... No tangles.  I love it... If I had waited I would have got the 24" instead of the 20" lol...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 24, 2006)

Sirtovin said:


> All I can say is IMAC makes me happy... Intel that is... I got the best of both worlds... OSX/M$... Bootcamp... I love my Apple... LESS WIRES... TOO... Unlike the basic PC where you have 2 plugs going into the wall or 3 if your into high tech speakers... with Imac... 1 plug... in the wall... Wireless... No tangles.  I love it... If I had waited I would have got the 24" instead of the 20" lol...



Well, let's not knock all those of us still using our PowerPC Macs either.   I've had my iMac G5 for about a year and I'm still enjoying the heck out of it.  It's better than any other machine I have in my house (just see my signature for the other machines I'm talking about).  I guess the only exception would be the Quadra which is also a Mac but a vintage one. 

Regardless, I have to say I am impressed with the Intel Macs.  One of my schools that I am a tech for is ordering 11 iMacs and according to the Apple rep I spoke with they will be shipping with the Core 2 Duo chips instead of the Core Duo chips that were there when we ordered them, so I'm especially excited when mine comes in (using it to manage both PCs and Macs at the school).


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 24, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Well, let's not knock all those of us still using our PowerPC Macs either.   I've had my iMac G5 for about a year and I'm still enjoying the heck out of it.  It's better than any other machine I have in my house (just see my signature for the other machines I'm talking about).  I guess the only exception would be the Quadra which is also a Mac but a vintage one.
> 
> Regardless, I have to say I am impressed with the Intel Macs.  One of my schools that I am a tech for is ordering 11 iMacs and according to the Apple rep I spoke with they will be shipping with the Core 2 Duo chips instead of the Core Duo chips that were there when we ordered them, so I'm especially excited when mine comes in (using it to manage both PCs and Macs at the school).



hehehe well I used a G4... my old Tower... before I sold it.. but when Bootcamp came out I fell in love with Apple all over again


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been waiting to hear some feedback on the 24".  Congrats!  I used to have an iMac G5 and just loved the unit.  Super quiet, ran cool and handled even complex tasks.  Of course, the Intel iMac, with the dual core chips just took that a step further! 

I just received my new Intel baby as well.  Just got the Quad 3GHz MacPro with x1900 GPU.  I'm happy to write in my thoughts on it, if y'all are interested.  I can compare it to the Core Duo Mac Mini, MacBook and MacBook Pro even, if you all are interested.  I've been pretty happy with the Intel transition, if you hadn't noticed! 

Michael


----------



## Sirtovin (Sep 25, 2006)

Go3iverson said:


> I've been waiting to hear some feedback on the 24".  Congrats!  I used to have an iMac G5 and just loved the unit.  Super quiet, ran cool and handled even complex tasks.  Of course, the Intel iMac, with the dual core chips just took that a step further!
> 
> I just received my new Intel baby as well.  Just got the Quad 3GHz MacPro with x1900 GPU.  I'm happy to write in my thoughts on it, if y'all are interested.  I can compare it to the Core Duo Mac Mini, MacBook and MacBook Pro even, if you all are interested.  I've been pretty happy with the Intel transition, if you hadn't noticed!
> 
> Michael



Drools... MacPro... MMMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 25, 2006)

I love the Mac Pro, sadly dont have any (waaay out of my budget) but I got a MacBook, so... can't complain. How is it anyway? Does it work really fast?
I only saw them at apple.com and one in a store, but it was without display and turned off. -sigh-


----------



## chevy (Sep 25, 2006)

Go3iverson said:


> I've been waiting to hear some feedback on the 24".  Congrats!  I used to have an iMac G5 and just loved the unit.  Super quiet, ran cool and handled even complex tasks.  Of course, the Intel iMac, with the dual core chips just took that a step further!
> 
> I just received my new Intel baby as well.  Just got the Quad 3GHz MacPro with x1900 GPU.  I'm happy to write in my thoughts on it, if y'all are interested.  I can compare it to the Core Duo Mac Mini, MacBook and MacBook Pro even, if you all are interested.  I've been pretty happy with the Intel transition, if you hadn't noticed!
> 
> Michael



Oh yes, just do it. User's reviews are always interesting for new machines.


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool.  I'm happy to add in whatever feedback I can.  Like I said, I have four different dual core Intel machines here, so I'm happy to provide any info I can!

I did make some changes to my Mac Pro config.  I added a Raptor 10k RPM 150GB HD as the primary disk.  I had a 160GB SATA drive that I put in for any sort of dual booting I may want and then moved the new 500GB to be media storage.  Next time I open it up, I have a Fibre Channel card which will link it into an Xserve RAID for additional storage and disk I/O.

As for speed, it boots incredibly fast.  I mean, 10 seconds type fast on 10.4.7.  When I get the MPEG2 Apple software installed, I can give you guys some info on mpeg2 transport stream conversions and so forth, which can really tax out a CPU. 

Michael


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2006)

Go3iverson said:


> As for speed, it boots incredibly fast.  I mean, 10 seconds type fast on 10.4.7.  When I get the MPEG2 Apple software installed, I can give you guys some info on mpeg2 transport stream conversions and so forth, which can really tax out a CPU.
> Michael



If you want benchmarks on everything that the new Macs vs older Macs can do with every possible part then look at BareFeats.


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 26, 2006)

Satcomer said:


> If you want benchmarks on everything that the new Macs vs older Macs can do with every possible part then look at BareFeats.



Sure.  Its a good site.  I could also just use the machines sitting in front of me too. 

Michael


----------



## fryke (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, but if you use older machines that have had their system software and apps used as well as their harddrive(s) filled over a period of several months, you won't get the same performance. You should use a minimal system installation on both Macs with only the apps to be tested installed and the same demo files. It's a sad truth that your Mac's going to feel slower over time for various reasons.


----------

